# Cut drip edge



## Mickabersdad (4 mo ago)

Hello, I had a patio cover installed on the back side of home by a local company. During the install, the bottom part of the drip edge was cut off, and a piece of flashing was installed behind what was left. They claim they sealed everything when the u-channel was installed, but now, I how water leaking from a soffit vent when it rains. Would removing the drip edge, and not sealing the gap between drip edge and flashing still allow a leak in soffit? Also, is it necessary to cut the drip edge even if the patio cover is secured to the fascia under drip edge location? In my opinion, I am questioning why bottom of drip edge was removed if new patio roof wasn't in need of being mounted closer to the shingle edge.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Can you post some pic/s so we can see what you're working with?


----------



## SmartRooferLLC (Sep 5, 2021)

Mickabersdad said:


> Hello, I had a patio cover installed on the back side of home by a local company. During the install, the bottom part of the drip edge was cut off, and a piece of flashing was installed behind what was left. They claim they sealed everything when the u-channel was installed, but now, I how water leaking from a soffit vent when it rains. Would removing the drip edge, and not sealing the gap between drip edge and flashing still allow a leak in soffit? Also, is it necessary to cut the drip edge even if the patio cover is secured to the fascia under drip edge location? In my opinion, I am questioning why bottom of drip edge was removed if new patio roof wasn't in need of being mounted closer to the shingle edge.


Need details. Did they attach to the existing fascia? What is the slope of the shingle roof? Did you have a leak before this work was done? If it's leaking out of the soffit vent that leans towards the leak being on the existing shingle(?) roof which may or may not have been caused by the "tie-in" work. Need pictures and details to figure it out.


----------

